# Horses front legs shaking



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think that is worthy of an emergency call to a good equine vet.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

This has been going on for long enough, sounds like it's getting substantially worse, so agree with above - I'd call a good equine vet NOW. Trouble peeing, digestive & muscle probs could be reasonably minor & not connected, or it could be major, such as kidney failure or anything. I would also quit feeding him grain or other high NSC or difficult to digest feed immediately, especially as it could be a gut prob, which is one potential cause of laminitis - possibly why legs shaking. Of course, without proper diagnosis, it's all speculation, so...

Good on those vets for admitting they have no idea! I have a lot of respect for this kind of professional honesty. No one can know everything & if they aren't specialised in horses for a start, may have little knowledge about specific things like this, but sooo many vets seem to have such a 'know it all' attitude & matter of fact way of telling people what to do & never admitting they're not omniscient!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm with *loosie *on cutting out the grains and calling an experienced equine vet immediately!! Is the horse also rocking back on his hinds to ease the weight on his fronts? Are the front legs/chest sweaty? We had a pony that foundered and a lot of what you're describing reminds me of him.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

You did the right thing to call the vet right away. Now you know the vet is worthless. 

Ditto find a good vet ASAP and hope it isn't too late.

Good luck and please update when you get a real diagnosis from a real vet


----------



## Whitaclc2012 (Apr 30, 2017)

Change said:


> I'm with *loosie *on cutting out the grains and calling an experienced equine vet immediately!! Is the horse also rocking back on his hinds to ease the weight on his fronts? Are the front legs/chest sweaty? We had a pony that foundered and a lot of what you're describing reminds me of him.


He is not rocking back on his heels, but he is sweaty in his leg and chest area. When he walks his legs don't shake just when standing still. We are contacting different vets today to see if any have experience with these symptoms and quarter horses and if so to have them come see him. We had sent to the previous vet after searching online shivers, PSSM, and HYPP attack and he said he didn't think so to all three.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't offer any advice but subbing for updates. Since his legs are shaking and lip is droopy, could it be a neurological issue?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you have a University with a vet degree program and a clinic close by? In our state, when serious or mysterious illnesses happen, people take their horses down the State university vet clinic. It's not cheap but those people are right on top of the latest research, diagnosis and treatment plans.


----------



## Whitaclc2012 (Apr 30, 2017)

Update: We got another vet out today for an emergency visit. The vet stated that the horse was colicing and due to the week long issues with the previous vet we were behind the 8 ball. He came and was clear he had concerns it may be too late. The vet arrived and we immediately went to work. We gave fluids. We decided it was in his best interest to send him two hours away to the local university to get emergency care. As we were working on trailering him he ruptured and had to be put to sleep. The new vet believes that it was a HYPP attack that developed into colic due to distress. This is very upsetting because this is the very first thing we told the first vet and he said that it for sure wasn't HYPP. The new vet was great and very diplomatic when asked if he thought us bringing him in over the other vet would have meant he was still alive. The vet also said that he would be happy to see our other horses in the future if we no longer had faith in our other vet. It was an affirmative yes, you are our vet moving forward. Very emotional and frustrating day!!!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh my gosh! I don't even know what to say! That's absolutely awful.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry that you lost him. I was hoping for the best when I came to check for an update.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear the outcome!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear this bad news. 

I have had similar stories (with dogs) and heard others. There are more than a few clueless vets out there. It's very hard to put your trust in an expert and then have them betray that trust. In such a tragic way too. Just really sorry.


----------



## Whitaclc2012 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the condolences. I hope this feed can help someone else some day. I learned a lesson today the hard way and it cost me my horses life. I had a feeling from day one that it was a HYPP attack and continuously told the vet that I felt as though it was HYPP, but the vet was sure it wasn't because he wasn't down on the ground shaking. I wish I would have sought a second opinion days ago, but the vet was sure it was a tight muscle brought on by a loose nail in a shoe bothering a nerve. That the other symptoms were simply because the horse was on a muscle relaxer and didn't feel well. It took us sending numerous texts to the vet with all the disorders we thought it could be and 5 days for the vet to finally say "I don't know seek another opinion." Hopefully someday this helps another horse owner with a HYPP n/h horse to not have to experience what we did. I will never again go against my gut feeling.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. You did everything you could so don't blame yourself. I think we all have had to deal with vets who wouldn't listen to our instincts as horse owners.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Whitaclc2012 said:


> but the vet was sure it wasn't because he wasn't down on the ground shaking... but the vet was sure it was a tight muscle brought on by a loose nail in a shoe bothering a nerve. That the other symptoms were simply because the horse was on a muscle relaxer ...vet to finally say "I don't know seek another opinion."


From your earlier posts, I'm sorry I formed a very different view of this vet's behaviour! Thankfully I've had next to no personal experience of HYPP, but just like waiting for the horse to be in 'founder stance' or too lame to stand with laminitis, I imagine 'on the ground shaking' is generally a late symptom of HYPP & many more 'minor' signs are likely to be there, whether or not recognised, before that stage. As one of my professors put it, that's a bit like failing to recognise any neurological problems short of quadriplegia! From all that you say above, sounds like an idiot vet!

But as you say, if someone else can learn from this & save their own horse... because unfortunately, idiot or at least not-so-knowledgeable(& generally arrogant, know it alls too) vets are out there, just like farriers & other supposed 'experts'. And even of the good ones, they may have limited knowledge about many aspects of care/disease, unless they've specialised in it, and knowledge is always changing too, so they also have to stay up with current research. Of course we can't know everything, but it pays to do your own homework on things that are important & never have blind faith, regardless of the 'expert' & their qualifications. 

I appreciate this is probably too raw to deal with now, but it sounds like a case of negligence where the first vet should be held accountable to me... You should feel no guilt whatsoever(hope you don't) for not getting a second opinion sooner, regardless of your suspicions - you're a lay owner, relying on a professional... to at least act professionally, if he cannot actually give you the answers.


----------

